# Gut fixes and manifestation of anger



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Good question because when I become angry I actually quite like it and I'm a 8w9 gut fixer. My anger is rather uncomplicated I guess, and I tend to become angry when things don't go my way or the way I intend them to be. While I get easily irritated by things I rarely if ever explode. Instead I become like the unmovable object, any attempt to make me bulge is impossible because I won't. Examples include that I might for example play LoL and one of my team mates does something stupid, especially because I wanted to do it and I kind of claim or mark my territory as Maybe puts it which I think is so apt for 8, like for example, I called taking mid first and then some retard comes and says that he is going to mid after the game started and that stuff can easily piss me off, especially if his hero is not a good mid laner or something. So while I stand in my mid lane and he argues why he should have mid I will just right-out refuse to let him have it, and even when he forces me back by coming to mid I will refuse to move. Any attempt to make me change my mind will be met with the same refusal. I guess I can be very stubborn that way. It's really my way or the high way, especially when I'm in that mood. 

When I become really angry I also start swearing a lot although I don't mind swearing in general, I always saw profanity filters and such as silly, and I don't like when people impose such rules on me. It feels like it removes my freedom. I decide what I do and when and why. I don't really destroy things though but I can start yelling.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

kaleidoscope said:


> In typical 4 fashion, I'll say it depends on my mood :laughing: I can withdraw and sulk (primary mode), I can be confrontational and assertive, I can be critical and judgmental. So I'll just quote the one thing that encompasses my anger perfectly:


lol I second this XD Sometimes I can just go sulk in a corner too if I feel wrongly convicted and just feel sorry for myself and wonder why that person chose to target me and then I become really angry inside and I'm seething but I can't do anything about it and I often wish that I'd snap and just yell obscenities at them but it never happens when I feel like this.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

By the way, I always saw this as the perfect 8 anger song XD






I can relate to it so much. That's my entire thinking process when I still lived at home and I essentially hated my ESTJ stepmother because we could never truly agree about anything and I felt like she always forced me to do things I didn't want to _because she wanted to_, which is not a good enough reason for me to do anything unless you give me a reason aside that. 

Wow, I realize how such a 8-fixer I am :/ Always what I want, huh...


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

@_LeaT_

For me, it's more like feeling hatred & resentment for either feeling misunderstood, misrepresented, or just disillusioned (which is the worst). It's the worst when I idealize someone and they go and disappoint me - which is so easy to do since I'm so idealistic. When this happens and I withdraw to sulk, it's because I don't feel like the person would understand how I feel and where I'm coming from. I'm a reactive type, so *I want my emotions mirrored in the other person*. I want to know they're just as upset as I am. I usually test if they really care by 'hiding' and making them come after me. The beauty of being an SX 4 :3

On the other hand, when I _do _feel justified.. I'll have no problem at all expressing it. I actually need to, if I'm forced to bottle it up for whatever reason, it just gets worse and worse. Typically, my anger is very easy to provoke..but it dies off just as quickly. One second I'm seething, but if you give me 5-10 minutes tops I'll be totally fine and will have forgotten about everything. I also don't notice how aggressive I can get. In my mind, I'm arguing or defending myself.


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

I am 8w9 for gut fix. Little things will annoy me, but I will kind of brush them off, but if they build up or if it's something major like a physical controntation or something like that, I will go apeshit. There are 3 levels to this:

Level 1, I show I am pissed off, and will let you know you are probably not going to like what's coming. Death stare and a stern tone. Also, preparing my thoughts for the next level.

Level 2, You just fucked up, and now I am really angry with you. Raising my voice, becoming more verbally agressive, focusing like a laser beam on you, gettign ready to pull out the bug guns. 

Level 3, You are pretty fucked at this point. You have majorly pissed me off, and now shit's about to get ugly. Screaming, breaking/throwing shit. Swearing and saying things that would get be banned on this and pretty much any forum. Intimidating you with my phsyical presence and/or mindfucking you into submission/trying to break you down psychologicaly. Preparing for a physical fight if it comes to that especially if I am outnumbered or something. 

It's nuclear war at this point. This is pure rage mode, and thankfully I've only been here a few times, because it can get pretty scary. I try everything in my power not to get to this level, but some people don't know when to quit. 

*The only other time I would get to level 3, is if I had to do that suddenly in self defense, or like if my friend was about to get jumped or something.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

If anyone is going to be a part of my life in any significant long-term way, they're going to have to have a tough enough skin to handle the fact that I will blow up. I will scream, stomp, punch things, throw things, and use harsh enough language to make their ears bleed. I _will_ cool down though. 

The anger wells up inside, and there are warning signs that even the untrained observer can see - my face is beginning to contort into something it wasn't before - and I look like I'm about to breathe fire. This is a sign that you're treading where you shouldn't usually in some psychological way - rarely does someone do this physically, however in those rare instances my anger is hair-trigger reactive. A while back, a guy deliberately slid up against me on the sidewalk, his chest making contact with mine and I nearly made him piss himself. He wasn't a small guy either. My anger is legitimately scary. 

The worst is a button pusher, but only irl. When some weak little piece of shit is trying me out irl, I'm in for the long-haul until they are smacked back down. Online isn't the same though - the worst they can get out of me is a seething disdain, and I might make them look stupid - possibly in some creative and sometimes surprisingly elaborate way they hadn't anticipated, other times maybe say some spiteful things to make them cry, but I'm not roaring mad like I would be irl. Text simply doesn't have the same effect, when you can just shut the laptop, or something. It all feels like some simulation sometimes, and then you look out of the window. 

Anyway I digress.. So, it usually takes a -lot- to make me legit angry, something pretty major, or -_exactly_- the right thing. 

There are different levels of annoyed/frustrated, in the layer around the true meta-anger and I don't really count those. 'Angry' could mean a variety of things, sure, like "I'm angry because I broke my cool new ink pen" -- but thats just not the real, most raw anger someones capable of.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

kaleidoscope said:


> @_LeaT_
> 
> For me, it's more like feeling hatred & resentment for either feeling misunderstood, misrepresented, or just disillusioned (which is the worst). It's the worst when I idealize someone and they go and disappoint me - which is so easy to do since I'm so idealistic. When this happens and I withdraw to sulk, it's because I don't feel like the person would understand how I feel and where I'm coming from. I'm a reactive type, so *I want my emotions mirrored in the other person*. I want to know they're just as upset as I am. I usually test if they really care by 'hiding' and making them come after me. The beauty of being an SX 4 :3
> 
> On the other hand, when I _do _feel justified.. I'll have no problem at all expressing it. I actually need to, if I'm forced to bottle it up for whatever reason, it just gets worse and worse. Typically, my anger is very easy to provoke..but it dies off just as quickly. One second I'm seething, but if you give me 5-10 minutes tops I'll be totally fine and will have forgotten about everything. I also don't notice how aggressive I can get. In my mind, I'm arguing or defending myself.


I relate to that although I think you're more prone to do it than I am. I often feel angry when I feel wrongly convicted and I want them to apologize and feel sorry for making me feel hurt.


----------



## RepairmanMan Man (Jan 21, 2012)

Boss said:


> @_holyrockthrower_
> 
> I can show restraint too (tremendous restraint, when the situation demands, while I am laughing at some idiot for trying pull a demented stunt), but it's purely for image/strategic reasons. Picking One/Eight hasn't been easy. I go with 8, but I have this interesting attachment to the 1 fix possibility. It has a very strong appeal to me for some reason.


I'd say I went through the same process with myself, except with the opposite conclusion. I think I'd _rather _have an 8-fix, but I just don't see myself as "triple reactive". No way.

I think any type can show restraint, though; in my case, I've begun to observe that I do it with a moralistic edge, despite the fact that I really dislike this bent in others.


----------



## Napoleptic (Oct 29, 2010)

Anger? What's that? :tongue:


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

holyrockthrower said:


> I'd say I went through the same process with myself, except with the opposite conclusion. I think I'd _rather _have an 8-fix, but I just don't see myself as "triple reactive". No way.
> 
> *I think any type can show restraint, though; in my case, I've begun to observe that I do it with a moralistic edge, despite the fact that I really dislike this bent in others.*


that's because you're an ENTP, hence and Fe user and probably have a more moral relativism approach to justice and morality. Fi/Te users, if 1 fixed, tend to be more mercilessly moralistic and punitive of those who cross their values whereas a Ti/Fe user (especially a core 6) would be more likely to think "hmm, maybe they have a point. there's got to be exceptions to this rule somewhere)


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm no good with words, so let this picture I stole from the type 9 board explain my anger.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> that's because you're an ENTP, hence and Fe user and probably have a more moral relativism approach to justice and morality. Fi/Te users, if 1 fixed, tend to be more mercilessly moralistic and punitive of those who cross their values whereas a Ti/Fe user (especially a core 6) would be more likely to think "hmm, maybe they have a point. there's got to be exceptions to this rule somewhere)


I'm only concerned with what's realistically correct


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

My gut fix is probably 1w2.

My anger is similar to @Lotan's.

"It takes a lot to make me angry, but when I am angry you'll know. Little irritations build up over time and I basically laugh them off, until one thing ends up making the volcano erupt and now I'm angry about everything that happened in the last month. Generally when I'm angry, I swear a lot...[and] punch my desk or something...I need to be left alone and get the physical energy out before I calm down."


----------



## Muser (Jul 17, 2011)

Enneagram 5 here.

I don't let things build up. When I'm in an environment where I'm not afraid to show the raw me (i.e. with my immediate family members), I will lash out right then and there at whatever/whoever's pissing me off. 
In a public environment such as an office, I release anger out via sarcasm, biting remarks and smouldering. I may not be loud or physical about it, but the steam is still being released. I'm not really the ticking time-bomb type.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Kito said:


> I'm no good with words, so let this picture I stole from the type 9 board explain my anger.


The yield sign is my favorite. 
But the more appropriate description for my stop sign would be, "Stop you dumb son of a bitch or else."


----------



## voicetrocity (Mar 31, 2012)

I've only really been aware of my type for a few months now, and feel like FULLY understanding my relationship with anger is going to take some time- I'm still seeing new ways in which it manifests and identifying the emotion in emotions I thought I had "pegged" before. 

Basically if I feel threatened by you, if you undermine my authority or try to put limits/control me, it's going to tick me off. My anger is this almost "nervous" energy. It's an undercurrent of jumpy energy running through my heart that starts the moment you do something to "alert" me that I'm going to need to defend myself *[This can even be if you're someone I've never met before and you come into my work/are introduced to me by a mutual friend]* I pretty much know you're going to try and f- with me before you even begin. 

My eyes are laser focused and although I have this insane energy inside of me, my mind is completely clear and quiet- I don't "think" at all. All of a sudden, I have this energy inside of me and it's literally too much for me to handle- just like someone who suffers from anxiety, it's that same feeling of needing to get rid of the emotion. Sometimes, it's an automatic response and, suddenly, I'm confronting the cause of my anger; sometimes, I choose to leave and stomp my feet/pace and verbally vent until the emotion is gone. Either way, anger gives me energy that HAS to go somewhere.


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

9 probably w1.

If I get angry I just go speechless because I can't comprehend what's going on lol. Its annoying :dry:


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

8w9 with a chance of 9w8.

I "get it out" as soon as I can. Normally by expressing it to someone else and hoping they'd be "angry with me", but then wiping it clean once it has subsided (which is normally rather quick) and moving on.


----------



## Moya (May 22, 2012)

I'm most likely a 1w9 gut fixer, with my gut fix last. It takes a lot to get me truly pissed. I used to have a terrible temper as a child, moreso than most children, and it lasted until I was older than most kids are when they stop throwing tantrums -- I'd throw objects at people, even adults, shout abuse, threaten to kill/harm people. I still have a bit of that buried deep down, but I can be pushed so far before I get angry -- I'm a pretty passive aggressive person usually, but when someone says something ignorant, I have a major tendency to give a long-winded, boring lecture on how they're wrong.


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

9w1 fix. When I'm mad, I shut up, back off, curse them out in my head, and give them a death glare. The shut up and back off really throw things out of wack when I'm looking after my younger relatives and one of my older relatives tells me that I'm being to over-bearing. 'FINE! I'll just let your kids cut themselves!' Heh, I would make a horrible babysitter.


----------



## Leonine (Nov 10, 2012)

Sonny said:


> Anger is a complex thing for me to articulate, so I'll take the simple option:


Sadly, this is how I deal with most things. On the other hand, I don't think most things warrant anger (in my experience). 
It also could just be that I'm a 9w1 and in complete denial about my anger.  But I don't think so.


----------



## Tetsonot (Nov 22, 2012)

8w7 fix. I relate to it very strongly and for a long time I was in a toss up between 8w7 and 7w8 as my core.

When I get angry, it isn't anger. It's rage. People have told me that it's like they can see the smoke coming from my ears. I sometimes get acne when I'm stressed and there's a joke among my friends that it's just the rage coming out of my pores due to the internal pressure. 
But I'm prone to "exploding". For a while, I'm all happy and nobody thinks something is wrong, because I'm internalizing it. Then something else pushes me just a little further, I snap, and I throw a chair at someone, punch whatever is nearest, or start verbally berating people . . . or all at once. All bets are off. People have told me that they've actually been afraid for their lives when they see it happen. 90% of the trouble I've ever gotten in was due to one of these explosions, because they don't discriminate. I'll blow up on my friends, teachers, or strangers all the same. Most recently, I hit a wall and scuffed my fingers which I'm trying my best to cover up with a little concealer. I don't want to be referred to the school counselor again. I hate explaining myself.
The problem comes in with the amount of things I can't stand. When you live in a world of things and people you hate, it builds up pretty badly. And afterwards, I never feel bad for what I did. Sometimes I swear I'm a psychopath. :laughing:


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

NanaEllis said:


> Sadly, this is how I deal with most things. On the other hand, I don't think most things warrant anger (in my experience).
> It also could just be that I'm a 9w1 and in complete denial about my anger.  But I don't think so.


I think it's good to not sweat the small stuff and as a 9 that will come naturally, anger is the under current to E9 through and something we are typically out of touch with, pay attention to what happens when you do take the option of giving up, is it because something has happened that you don't like but you don't want the conflict of saying so, and is there frustration/resentment underneath that you're supressing.


----------



## Lady Golden (May 16, 2012)

I wonder if my gut fix isn't 9w8 rather than 9w1. I tend to get angry easily, and I am able to externalize it if I believe it is necessary. But it depends on the persons I am with: with close ones, I am more likely to externalize my anger than with people I don't know so well. When there is a conflict between people I know well (happens a lot in my family, we are quite a crazy lot), I am likely to be the one who yells "Just shut the fuck up!". I generally get angry if in the end, that allows me to remain in peace. Even with strangers, I can be a little aggressive if they do some stupid stuff. 

While I can be aggressive like this at time, I don't like conflict and won't provoke it unless I really feel hurt or oppressed in some way (4 and 6 are first in my tritype). 

And I relate a little to 9w1 as sometimes, I can express anger in a colder, more focused way... But I don't do it much actually, that's what I'd like to do sometimes, but my anger would be more random and brisk, and I don't hold so many grudges, unless I actually envy the person I am in conflict with. 
I relate more to most other 9w1 traits, still: I am not as 'bushy', dominative, cool-headed and grounded as 9w8 are supposed to be, and more bubbly, hesitant, creative, hard on myself, intellectual and fairylike, like a 9w1.


I don't know how much my 4 and 6 fixes influence these aspects of 8 I see in me: 4 seems to have a connection to 8, especially when angry (they are somewhat inverted), and counterphobic 6 can seem 8ish too (even if my part of 6 would be more phobic). But in the same time, maybe I tend to relate more to 9w1 descriptions just because they closer to 4 in general. Hmf.


----------

